# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Si dhe nga nxirret gjalpi.

## Prudence

Na ka kap nje debat ketu ne pune, se nga nxirret gjalpi????

une mbeshtesja temen e rahjes se qumshtit..por kundershtaret e mi thone qe rihet kosi per te nxjerre gjalp edhe biles eshte sh i shijshem.

Kush e ka idene, le te flase tani ose te heshte pergjithmone.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

> Na ka kap nje debat ketu ne pune, se nga nxirret gjalpi????
> 
> une mbeshtesja temen e rahjes se qumshtit..por kundershtaret e mi thone qe rihet kosi per te nxjerre gjalp edhe biles eshte sh i shijshem.
> 
> Kush e ka idene, le te flase tani ose te heshte pergjithmone.


kush jane kundershtaret aliene?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

gjalpi nxirret nga dhjomi i derrit thone,

apo s'o kshu o drague?

prude si i the,

pritni icik te pys ne forum?

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

rrihet qumshi si nruja dikur 

perveç gjalpit ngel dhe hirra .

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

me qa rrifet?

ma kaish?...lol

----------


## Prudence

:ngerdheshje: 

po investigoj fshehtas...me vjen inat se s'du te humb ne debat...ndaj mbledh info nga te mund...dhe ti ve me shpatlla pas murit.  :ngerdheshje: 

njehere u kapem per at futbollist Messin,..eshte spanjoll me thoshte....jo i thonja,  argjentinas kam idene....sepse me kujtohej turbullt qe kur pyta tim shoq nga ishte kisha fixuar se nuk ishte brazilian(dhe une si me brazilin qe jam me ngeli ne mendje kjo,... por fixova qe ish nga AmerikaLatine)..keshtu qe aludoja per argjentinas.jo esh jo sesh...hop ne gogla une...edhe...edhe fitova...... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

e lum si ji,

ceveris po i dixhet mjekra dhe ju, boni kvize,...lol

si e ke drejtoreshen? ka xhet noj te dashur ne administraten e re te larte?... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda5

> rrihet qumshi si nruja dikur 
> 
> perveç gjalpit ngel dhe hirra .


Mir je ti zemra :syte zemra: 

Pa dil njiher ktej nga ballkoni,dhe te shikojme sa bukur do kendosh,gjat fluturimit :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

> me qa rrifet?
> 
> ma kaish?...lol


me topan thonte sulo

linda grat e sotme xhan xhan

----------


## Linda5

> me topan thonte sulo
> 
> linda grat e sotme xhan xhan


Zemra,mos me mer me te mira mu

Se  nuk e ha ate kokerr ullini  :perqeshje: 


drago ose patrioti, ju lutna,a mund ta gjeni pak ate vidion me Sillon(se per momentin spo me punon YouTube) qe i thote:Nafije e ke tundur dybekun  :ngerdheshje: 


Qe ashtu nxirret gjalpi,me te tundur,mi hapsja e temes  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Dybekun dybekun  :perqeshje:

----------


## Scion

> Na ka kap nje debat ketu ne pune, se nga nxirret gjalpi????
> 
> une mbeshtesja temen e rahjes se qumshtit..por kundershtaret e mi thone qe rihet kosi per te nxjerre gjalp edhe biles eshte sh i shijshem.
> 
> Kush e ka idene, le te flase tani ose te heshte pergjithmone.


Te biesh rehat,

Ne metoden klasike, dy menyre. Nga rrahja klasike e kosit me "dybek", dhe rrahja qumshtit.
Shija eshte ceshtje personale, por ajo qe mund te pohoj eshte se kosi eshte me "profitabel" dhe merr nje gjalpe qe permban me shume materie ne raport me qumshtin.
Nese do nje gjalpe me me shume shije, gjalpi i kosit eshte pergjigja, nga ana tjeter gjalpi i qumeshtit eshte me i "paster" nese mund ta themi keshtu.

Personalisht pelqej te kosit!

----------


## loneeagle

> Na ka kap nje debat ketu ne pune, se nga nxirret gjalpi????
> 
> une mbeshtesja temen e rahjes se qumshtit..por kundershtaret e mi thone qe rihet kosi per te nxjerre gjalp edhe biles eshte sh i shijshem.
> 
> Kush e ka idene, le te flase tani ose te heshte pergjithmone.


Une per vete kam degjuar nga qumshti. Ne Shqiperi thonin qe behet edhe nga kosi. Ketu ne NJ eshte nje ferme e madhe edhe e ben nga qumshti biles ofrojne edhe orare vezhgimi per ata qe jane te interesuar. 

A dairy product is food produced from the milk of mammals.[1] Dairy products are usually high energy-yielding food products. Ketu nuk behet nga kosi sepse ka shume acid sipas my research. Gjalpi nga qumshti eshte me sweet edhe rron me pak se gjalpi i kosit. Ndoshta kjo eshte arsya qe ne Shqiperi prefrojne gjalp nga kosi.

----------


## Elian70

shyqyr qe kam plaken eksperte se do mbetesha si puna juaj pa ngrene embelsira....(edhe pse nuk i ha)
Po pse mo koke qipa, kur gjalpi i KOSIT hidhet ne qumesht per te bere kremerat per embelsirat (si torta etj.) qumeshti pritet, d.m.th do te hani vetem mjalte.... prandaj fshataresia kooooperativiste albaneze ka mbetur akoma te revania, hallva e kaq.

----------


## broken_smile

gjalpi nga qumeshti, gjiza nga kosi?  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Xhiza, bohet nga qumshti I prere, o broke.

Nga kosi, del salca e kosit.

Si nga te dyja del hira, nga vjen edhe fjale, hire.

Hiret e femres, pra I kan marr, xhizen, gjalpin dhe salcen e kosit.

----------


## Gentian_gr

Si dhe nga nxirret gjalpi??




 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Arvima

Une e mesova edhe dicka te re. Nuk e paskam ditur qe gjalpi behet edhe nga qumeshti.

----------


## broken_smile

> Xhiza, bohet nga qumshti I prere, o broke.
> 
> Nga kosi, del salca e kosit.
> 
> Si nga te dyja del hira, nga vjen edhe fjale, hire.
> 
> Hiret e femres, pra I kan marr, xhizen, gjalpin dhe salcen e kosit.


ah po, ke te drejte. nga kosi del salca e kosit... po sikur ta lesh salcen e kosit te kulloje pak me shume nuk del gjize?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ncuq, behet mocarella,...lol

----------

